# SS Said 1883



## hartmann (Nov 19, 2014)

I am currently researching the all the merchant navy personnel who perished at sea and are buried in Westoe Cemetery South Shields Tyne & Wear. I have an extensive list of the ships mentioned on gravestones throughout the graveyard 915 acres) I am photographing all memorials and headstones, but as a separate study I am looking at ships and there crews or crew members who are buried here. I have a query I hope someone can help me with. The ship in question is the SS Said. I have been compiling a family history of the chief mate Charles Almond. He was 59 and was recored as missing when the SS Said foundered on December 12 1883. I would like any information on whether this ship was ever found and if in fact many of the crew were recovered. A Captain William Thomas Chicken also perished. Here is a link to the gravestone on my web site. I would be grateful for a photograph of the SS Said too if you have one or know of where I can find one. Thank you in anticipation. I would be pleased to talk to any relatives or descendants of Charles Almond.
http://tynesidesilentcities.com/wesALMONDpage2.htm


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Try this(Thumb)

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?162602


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I don't know if you have seen the Board of Trade wreck report.
http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports/15173.asp
SAID was in collision with the sailing barge WILLIAM in January 1883. The two man crew of the WILLIAM were lost.

regards
Roger


----------



## hartmann (Nov 19, 2014)

*SS Said*

Many thanks chaps!


----------

